# In which game u played u felt the music was mindblowing??



## kirangp (Feb 16, 2007)

To me there are quite a few games but only the favourites I will list

1. *Icewind Dale 1 & 2*----Jeremy Soule's Music is so captivating that many times instead of playing I used to listen to the tunes again & again...really breathtaking

2. *Freedom Force*----I just rolled up the credits all the time just to hear the music...This music really pumps u up...

3. *Half Life 2*---even though there is hardly any music here but still the first time u start fighting after gettin the crowbar is awesome

4 *Max Payne 1 & 2*---The whole soundtrack is ultra cool

5. *Command And Conquer Red Alert 2*----The techno soundtracks still take my breath away...I listen to it all the time even now...

6. *Need For Speed-Hot Pursuit 2*---This had the perfect soundtrack for a racing game..Rite from the opening video u were in a mood to always put a foot on the accelerator pedal just by hearing the songs..Not any other racing game till now has got such a good soundtrack

         Still many more...will add once I remember them..
* In the meantime all of u give ur games' names in which u thought the music was over the top!!!!*


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 16, 2007)

I am not a gaming freak, played quite few no. of games. Among them, I vote for "Trackmania Nations-F1 Race". Mindblowing tracks & awesome music!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2007)

i ll go wit the painkiller, pop n command n conquer ost


----------



## Hells_Fury (Feb 16, 2007)

Ill go with Indigo Prophecy.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 16, 2007)

Tom and Jerry lol.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 16, 2007)

Act of War : Direct Action and High Treason.:- It has a awesome music. 
Tomb Raider : Legends.
Metal Gear Solid.
Mafia
Company Of Heroes.
Prince of Persia :- The Warrior Within, The sand of time.
Command&Conquer :- Generals and Zero Hour.
Indigo Prophency.

Iam a strategy and Action-Adventure fan .


----------



## quan chi (Feb 16, 2007)

is indigo prophecy good.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 16, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> is indigo prophecy good.




Good?. It is excellent,awesome and exciting adventure game ever. The music will touch you. The story will touch your emotion. The gameplay will make you want you to play again and again. 

There is one problem you need loads of patience when you play .


----------



## Chirag (Feb 16, 2007)

Indigo Prophecy
Pop series.


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 16, 2007)

*MAX PAYNE & NFS  *


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

"GOOD is not GOOD when BETTER is expected"


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 16, 2007)

=>*Sound Tracks* - GTA San Andreas (Wide Variety)

=>*BackGround Music* - the best so far- *NFS Most Wanted* (during Chase), =>*Max Payne 1* (MP2's bkgrnd music sucks)


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 16, 2007)

Freedom Fighters
Tenchu 
Advent Rising
Prince of Persia Sands of time
Vice City
Max Payne 1
Halo


and more that i cant remember rt now


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 16, 2007)

God of War, POP:WW, Tekken5, Devil May Cry 4, Call of Duty 3


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 16, 2007)

The music composed by Jesper Kyd for Freedom Fighters and Hitman rocks. I even like the music we hear in the main menu of doom 3, POP WW. Sims 2's music is very cute.


----------



## Stalker (Feb 16, 2007)

Hitman ,Halo, POP series, MP1, Half-life 1 & 2 (action scenes), NFSMW


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 16, 2007)

Max Payne 1 & 2
FarCry
Doom3 
Grand theft auto(vice city & san andreas)
NFSU2
NFSMW


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 16, 2007)

GTA SA theme is just awesome.


----------



## sanolution (Feb 16, 2007)

undoubtedly halo & halo 2

martin o donnel is the god .........


----------



## hackers (Feb 17, 2007)

i love nfs mostwanted songs


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 17, 2007)

GTA San Andreas  and clive barker undying


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 17, 2007)

GTA SA theme which we hear in the ending of the game is really amazing.


----------



## kirangp (Feb 18, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Tom and Jerry lol.


Lolz gaurav
__________


			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> GTA San Andreas  and clive barker undying



Was there any music in Clive Barker's Undying???....Cant remember...But the game was damn scary & I used to dread b4 taking even a single step...And still I liked it
__________
* Wow....1 day gone & so many posts...Keep em comin fellows...*


----------



## faraaz (Feb 18, 2007)

Prince of Persia Series for the WIN!


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 18, 2007)

Max Payne 1&2


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2007)

gta SA music is (unmentionable word) compared to Vice city...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 18, 2007)

it depends on Individuals taste

i like GTA SA music coz its got a good collection of the Country music, Hard Rock, Rock, & RAP, RAP & more RAP

some songs are really funny & enjoyable... like "I Dont Give a Fu#k" from "Radio Los Santos" station.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2007)

^^It has too much of rap+It is not only my openion but most of the GTA reviewers' openion.
The best thing in SA is Ads(san andreas telephone)


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 18, 2007)

nfs:mw


----------



## Hells_Fury (Feb 19, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> God of War, POP:WW, Tekken5, Devil May Cry 4, Call of Duty 3


Devil May Cry 4? Or do you mean DMC 3?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> *Devil May Cry 4*? Or do you mean DMC 3?



HeHe. It is not even released yet and it only for PS3. Maybe he is working for them


----------



## kirangp (Feb 19, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> HeHe. It is not even released yet and it only for PS3. Maybe he is working for them




Lolz thunderbird


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 19, 2007)

NFSU2 Riders on the storm
NFS MW

GTA

all have ultimate music tracks


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 19, 2007)

nfs underground
project igi:covert strike.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 22, 2007)

I have the whole Gta Vice city album


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2007)

^^wat album??

you mean the Extracted Radio Stations?

if yes , i also have it


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 22, 2007)

Well I loved doom 3


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 22, 2007)

^^ Not extracted radio stations dude , I have the full official GTA Vice city album with full songs (Also includes the funny commercials)

Details here : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Theft_Auto:_Vice_City_Official_Soundtrack_Box_Set


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 22, 2007)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> Devil May Cry 4? Or do you mean DMC 3?


 Yeah i meant DMC 3. Sorry.


			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> HeHe. It is not even released yet and it only for PS3. Maybe he is working for them


 hahaha Very funny :falls down from chair laughing:


----------



## borg (Feb 22, 2007)

Halo
C & C: Red Alert 2


----------



## aj27july (Mar 1, 2007)

Hitman 2 & Halo Combat Evolved


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 2, 2007)

Dreamfall : Longest journey 2


----------



## VirtualV (Mar 2, 2007)

Command and Conquer (i guess all of them!)   

Crusader : No Regret (very old game)
Devil May Cry

CnC has to be the best! ..ever!


----------



## MAK (Mar 2, 2007)

Nfs underground,flatout 2,mdk2,pop ww


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 2, 2007)

The Godsmack tracks in POP WW and the tracks on NFS Most Wanted.


----------



## hullap (Mar 5, 2007)

A game called Evil Genius.music when you pause the game is  marvellous


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 7, 2007)

POP WW And FarCry. FarCry's music when we(Jack) get noticed by some enemy is very good.


----------



## aneesh kalra (Mar 7, 2007)

Riders of the storm-nfs ug2
Build your cages-nfs hot pursuit 2 had some very good music


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 7, 2007)

Brother In Arms - Real Authentic Sound. 
well then there are other ones also cant recall r8 now. currently playing lara croft tomb raider legend.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 7, 2007)

Final Fantasy VII has awesome and heart touching music,especially if you have played the game.midi music can be heard at "Final Fantasy Online" website.


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 7, 2007)

I missed out NFS CARBON.

GTA VICE CITY AND SAN ANDREAS has some good music too.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 7, 2007)

Max Payne 1 and 2
GTA SA
Age Of Empires menu music
and OMG the sound effects in Mummy...


----------



## runeet (Mar 8, 2007)

ending song of max payne 2 " late goodbye" by poets of the fall
pop ww all tracks
halo 1 & 2 (how could u forget this game, it was practically the really inspiring music that the game became a hit otherwise it would have just been another fps with decent gameplay & not the legend it is now)
Devil may cry 3 (same reason as above)
deus ex: invisible war( title screen music only)
GTA 3, vice city & san andreas.
   there are many more just cant remember them now.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 10, 2007)

I always loved the music by Jesper Kyd, especially the work that he had done in Hitman 2. Also music by Poets Of The Fall in MP2 were simply mindblowing!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 11, 2007)

@ctrl_alt_del
its been long to see u...u were at SKOAR forums na?? 


Just now im trying older games like NFSHP2 and Max Payne2.
Really NFS HP2 music rox.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 11, 2007)

Dreamfall: nice tracks by Magnet, Ingvild Hasund and The Hospital room theme
POP 1, 3: I like background Indian classical tune. i dont like hard rock in POP2
Max payne: Theme song


----------



## Shrut_Xen (Mar 14, 2007)

Max Payne:Theme Song,Half Life Credits song,Duke Nukem Theme Song,Prince of Persia:The Warrior Within(RULE METAL RULE) and all Legend of Zelda songs(especailly Water Temple and Song of Time in Ocarina of Time


----------



## Yad (Mar 24, 2007)

hitman 2 silent assasin


----------



## deadlyvenom (Mar 24, 2007)

Need For Speed Porsche Unleashed tracks were awesome!
Next Comes in Unreal..the first version ever..followed by Unreal Tournament
Project IGI 1 and 2
Half Life 2...minimal background music but great!
__________
And if we're talking about consoles..lemme list some games which had the best soundtrack ever
1.Streets Of Rage (Sega Genesis)
2.Mortal Kombat 1,2 and 3 (Genesis)
3.Dragon the Bruce Lee Story (Genesis)
4.Donkey Kong (Super Nintendo)
5.Cadillacs and Dinosaurs (Arcade)
Ahhh the good old days..i can go on and on gaming on emulators sometimes


----------



## ilugd (Mar 24, 2007)

civilization 4 opening music


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 26, 2007)

MAX PAYNE 2 ====> ENDING SONG: POTF - Late goodbye... Best ending music ever.

RAINBOW SIX VEGAS ===> THe Music Is SimPly TERRIFIC !!!!

POP Series ===> Pretty good !!!


----------



## pra_2006 (Mar 26, 2007)

GTA San Andreas ,Half-Life 2,Doom3,Maxpayne 2,POP 1,2,3, NFSU 2


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 26, 2007)

NFS UG2 and Age of Empires Edition series background musics.


----------



## Apollo (Mar 26, 2007)

I think the score for EA's LOTR franchise _Battle for Middle-earth II_ was pretty captivating. Also the GTA games from GTA-III onwards... good in-game radio soundtracks there.


----------



## D3V1L (Apr 6, 2007)

i like halo's background music the most completely engrossing
wonder how halo 2 is shaping up for the pc?


----------



## shashank4u (Apr 6, 2007)

POP T2T music is too cool...


----------



## vnl5486 (Apr 6, 2007)

Loved Painkiller...with the metal background..when kicking the demons butt....


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 8, 2007)

for me it's
Max payne 1 & 2
Tomb Raider 4:the revelation
Need for speed: Underground
Indigo Prophecy
Prince of Persia: Two Thrones
Painkiller

for me it's
Max payne 1 & 2
Tomb Raider 4:the revelation
Need for speed: Underground
Indigo Prophecy
Prince of Persia: Two Thrones
Painkiller


----------



## ruturaj3 (Apr 8, 2007)

GTA SA
NFS U2
Mafia
Godfather


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 8, 2007)

Prince of Persia :- The Warrior Within
Max Payne 1 & 2
Indigo Prophecy (Fahernheit)
Mafia


----------

